# Where to buy Logitech x540 @ Hyderabad??



## Kalyan (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi guyz...

      I have chose to buy Logitech x540 speakers. Is there any good alternative at that range? I live at Hyderabad. I tried at CTC. Is there any shop where I can get one @ hyd? Please quote the price too. One  vendor said the price would be 4925/- and another said 4900/-. But the stock wasnt available. Does anyone tell me where I could get these speakers? Please help ASAP. Thanks in advance....


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some dealers...try contacting them!

Neoteric Infomatique Pvt Ltd
No. 1-8-16, Gr. Floor, Usha Kiran Complex, Beside HDFC Bank, Paradise, Secunderabad - 500 003

Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd
126, S.D. Road, 1st Floor, Jaya Mansion, Secunderabad - 500 003

Ingram Micro India Pvt Ltd
Malani Co-operative Housing Ltd, 3rd Floor(Above Sweet Heart Hotel,Tarbund Tokatta)

Savex Computers Ltd
Serve No. 181, S.K. Reddy Complex, Chitta Reddy Colony, Tarband Cross Rd, Secunderabad - 500 009


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot 2kewl.. I'll check out.. Anyone, any idea about the price of the speakers?


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 11, 2008)

4.9K is fine, I think...It is around 5K!


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help..


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 11, 2008)

u can also try the creative t6060....it is similarly priced....m not sure,though,which one is better....


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 15, 2008)

I've tried Savex computers. but they said that they are distributors and would only supply on bulk orders. Are the other three (Neoteric, Rashi and ingram) also distributors? Would they sell any single piece? If so, Please give me some info about a vendor who could give me a single set.

Thanks again..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 15, 2008)

iamtheone said:


> u can also try the creative t6060....it is similarly priced....m not sure,though,which one is better....


 
bellieve me, x540 is atleast 3 times better. moreover, x540 can play songs from stereo output to all 5 satellites using active matrix technology.

t6060's clarity is nowhere near to what x540 gives.



Kalyan said:


> I've tried Savex computers. but they said that they are distributors and would only supply on bulk orders. Are the other three (Neoteric, Rashi and ingram) also distributors? Would they sell any single piece? If so, Please give me some info about a vendor who could give me a single set.
> 
> Thanks again..


 

Call Rashi peripherals and ask them where you can get the speakers. Rashi too will not sell single piece as they are distributors. They will definitely give address of the store where you can get the set.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2008)

I am from Hyderabad too and looking for x-540 so I did some resarch and found out currently no stock avail in Hyderabad and new shipment is expected to arrive on 25th Feb in Mumbai add another 2 days for Hyderabad  stock arrival so till than u have to wait.One of my friend has already placed the order for them so I am waiting to check them out 1st and than place my order


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guyz.. I called Rashi Peripherals. He gave me the phone no of Opel computers. I called them and he said that the stock would be arriving by the end of this month. If possible @snake, could you give the address of the vendor whom your friend has placed an order or any shop from which you are getting the speakers. What was the price quoted to your friend?


----------



## Kalyan (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
              Any info about the stock arrival? I have contacted Infoteric Informatique and they said that the stock is expected to come by second week of next month. They took my ph no and said that they would call me when the stock arrives. @snake, or any others, Do you have any info about the stock availability date of the speakers? Please, I've been waiting for a month I dont have speakers for my pc. It seems to be a long wait..


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Guyz from Hyd,

       Any info yet abt the stock? Please reply if there is any availability. Please mention the shop and address/ph no. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all..

     at last, I got my Logitech x540. price: Rs. 5100/- (depends on your bargaining skills..). If anyone want to get them @ Hyd, try OBEL computers, CTC, Secunderabad. Their contact No: 04066387422. 

Hope this helps..


PS: The speakers are rocking....


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Kalyan! You finally got 'em


----------



## drsharath@rediffmail.com (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi are you sure you bought the speakers for 5100 as i have enquired in many places and none of them are quoting for less than in 6000 in CTC. I was very happy to see your message as i was also searching for the same speakers and mad to buy them.


----------



## satyanreddyg (Jun 14, 2010)

hey i was trying to buy logitech x540 i have tried all the contacts above but nobody have stock even the disturbers also, can anyone where can i find in Hyderabad.


----------

